# Red Sox To Yankees Fan Conversion Form



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

BOSTON RED SOX TO NEW YORK YANKEES 
FAN CONVERSION FORM

Thank you for your interest in becoming a member of The New York Yankees Fan Club. Due
to an unprecedented volume of requests, we are currently processing only fan conversion
revisitations for Boston Red Sox fans. Conversion requests for other teams will be
accepted once all former Red Sox fan requests have been processed. We expect this to take
a number of weeks based on the current number of requests. Please take a few minutes and
complete the conversion form below to help us get to know you better and prescribe any
required counseling to recover from your previous fan experience.
1. Please indicate the last time you watched the Red Sox win the World Series: __ 1918
(Please leave your form in the main office of your nursing home for mailing). __ I have
never witnessed this event
2. Please indicate your favorite moments in Red Sox history. (Check all that apply) __
Babe Ruth sold to the Yankees __ Pesky holds ball as the Cardinals score the winning run
in 1948 __ Bob Gibson shuts down the Sox in the 1967 series __ Sox trade Sparky Lyle to
the Yankees for Danny Cater __ Big Red Machine beats the Sox in game 7 of the 1975 series
__ Sox lose 14 1/2 game lead to the Yankees in 1978 __ The "Boston Massacre" in 1978 (4
game sweep by the Yanks in Fenway in Sept) __ Bucky Dent's homer in the 1978 playoff game
__ Bob Stanley throws wild pitch in the 6th game of the 1986 series __ Grounder goes
through Buckner's legs in the 6th game of the 1986 series __ Future Hall-of-Famer, Wade
Boggs rides policeman's horse after the Yanks win the 1996 series __ Future
Hall-of-Famer, Roger Clemens signs as Free Agent with the Yankees __ Yanks wipe out Sox
in 5 games in the 1999 ACLS __ Roger Clemens wins game 4 for the Yankees to clinch the
1999 series
3. Reasons you believe the Red Sox have NOT won a World Series: __ The Curse of The
Bambino __ Lack of Pitching __ The Curse of The Bambino __ Lack of Hitting __ The Curse
of The Bambino __ Lack of Defense __ The Curse of The Bambino __ Bad calls by the umps __
The Curse of The Bambino
4. Have you experienced any of the following symptoms after another inevitable Red Sox
collapse?: __ Headache __ Uncontrollable anger __ Heartache __ Holes punched in
doors/windows __ Nausea __ Smashed TV screens __ Depression __ Avoided Yankee fans for 3
or more days
5. October is your favorite month of the year.
__ Yes __ No
6. Are you tired of saying, "Wait Until Next Year"? __Yes __No
7. Are you ready to admit that:
a. Joe Dimaggio was better than Ted Williams __Yes __No
b. Thurman Munson was better than Carlton Fisk __Yes __No
c. Derek Jeter is better than Nomar Garciapara __Yes __No
d. Don Zimmer is a mangerial genius __Yes __No
e. The Red Sox will be no better this century than last __Yes __No
f. The "Green Monster" is ugly and stupid __Yes __No
Once you have completed this form, please forward it to Yankee Stadium. Then burn all of
your remaining Red Sox clothing, memorabilia, and associated reminders. After reviewing
your request, the Yankee Fan Club will contact you with notification of acceptance or
rejection.
If accepted, you will receive:
* A recommended recuperation program, including a recording of Frank Sinatra singing "New
York, New York" * An opportunity to obtain tickets to the 2002 World Series at Yankee
Stadium * An "I've Come to my Senses" Yankee T-shirt * Chuck Knoblauch's new video,
"Illusions: How to Almost Catch Balls and Tag Runners" * Posters of Boggs and Clemens in
Yankee uniforms, complete with their championship rings * A dart board sporting a picture
of Yaz * A copy of our ever popular handbook, "Harassing Red Sox Fans For Fun and Profit"
* A coupon for a future poster of Pedro Martinez in a Yankee uniform * A one year
subscription to a weekly support group for ex-Red Sox fans in your area
If Rejected, you will receive: * Our pity and condolences, plus a 25 second video
capturing the past 100 years of Red Sox highlights in head-to-head competition against
the Yankees.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I appreciate the humor----even if it is targeted at a few of us.

Like many Red Sox fans I freely admit that my affection for this team is not rational. It is however part of my make up. I could not change it even if I desired to.

For me it started when I was 8. I met a then minor leaguer named George Scott and he took the time to talk to a young boy andhis father that he met in a fast food restaurant---and yes he was eating "taters". 

It became more acute the following year when i visited Fenway for the first time and fell in love with the place. It approached the level of fanaticism when I was 11 and watched a seesaw four way pennant race that came down to the final game. My affection had not wavered in spite of heart breaking situations in 
1967, 1972, 1974, 1975,1978, 1980, 1986 and 1990.


I have named pets Yaz. A picture of Fenway Park hangs over my desk and I proudly point out to visitors that i oncelived in a nearby building. 

I live and die by the fortunes of a team that has not won a championship in my lifetime or even the lifetime of my father. But I would not trade it for the world. I love a ball game at Fenway. So thanks for the laugh but I will take a pass on the form.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Geronimo, ask me how relieved I am that it was the Boston Braves that relocated to Milwaukee then Atlanta, instead of the Red Sox. 

FYI: First game of the NLDS, *Braves* vs Giants is today, Wednesday Oct 2 @ 1:00p ET, 10:00a PT. Watch it and weep.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> I met a then minor leaguer named George Scott


 And a great actor he was. Who can forget his performance as Patton. :lol:


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

OK Nick. How relieved are you that it was the Boston Braves that relocated to Milwaukee then Atlanta, instead of the Red Sox?

And why do I feel like Ed McMahon all of a sudden?


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Geronimo _
> *I appreciate the humor----even if it is targeted at a few of us.
> 
> Like many Red Sox fans I freely admit that my affection for this team is not rational. It is however part of my make up. I could not change it even if I desired to.
> ...


Sounds like you've been following the Sox for far longer then I have, but I'm essentially the same in my unwaivering support for them no matter how many times they "ruin my summah" as the old lady calling into WEEI amusingly gripes. I get a kick out of seeing this posted every year myself and can appreciate how awesome it was for Yankees fans to watch rookie Alfonso Soriano skyrocket to stardom in such amazing fashion. I don't think I could ever jump ship to the Yankees myself although I am planning to cheer on the NJ Devils this season out of respect for what I feel the team has done over the last decade and a half or so and respect for Pat Burns as a coach. I'm probably a fool for saying this, but I have more faith in the Sox at this point then I do with Bruins ownership/management even with all the new collective bargaining agreement stipulations factored into the equation which the NHL likely wont see for a few more years that will make it harder for every baseball team to keep its best players locked up to long term deals.

I've spotted a "Save Fenway" guy driving his beat up car around Framingham, MA with a large scale replica model of the ballpark attached to the roof of his car that is probably worth more then the car alone and it always drives home the point how fanatic people are about their sports teams here in the northeast. You have to at least appreciate all the passion despite all the continued heartbreaks year after which the above joke encompasses fairly well.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

The Fenwaymobile. That is like WAY cool.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Boston Fans......come to the Dark Side........


----------

